

 Table Connect for iPhone – A Giant, HD Table-like iPhone - theiphonekid
http://iphonemonsta.com/iphone-table-connect-giant-hd-table-like-iphone

======
adambyrtek
Impressive. It seems like an implementation of the "tablet shell" idea
discussed in a recent Hacker News submission.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1861119>

------
adambyrtek
Looks like they have an official blog with more details at
<http://iphonetable.blogspot.com/>

